# Linux Server (FTP, MLDonkey, Webserver)



## Sebastian (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo ich hab hier noch einen alten 500Mhz Pentium III Rechner, der an meinem Router mit DSL Zugang angeschlossen ist rumstehen.

So auf diesem soll jetzt Linux installiert werden und dann soll der Server folgendes können:

FTP Server (Für den Dateitransfer von überall aus)
Webserver
und es soll der MLDonkey drauf laufen, dieser soll am besten von überall aus übers Internet zu bedienen sein. Des weiteren wäre ein Windows Gui für zuhause auch nicht schlecht.
Und der ganze Server soll auch von über aus konfigurierbar sein und zwar komplett am besten auch über einen Windows Gui, diesen müsste man dann allerdings aber auf jedem Rechner benutzen können auch wenn sich dieser nicht im Heim Netzwerk befindet !

Ich bräuchte dafür wirklich genaue Anleitungen, weil ich in Sachen Linux noch ein totaler Neuling bin 

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr sehr dankbar


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Februar 2004)

Was meinst du mit Anleitung?
Ein Schritt für Schritt Plan wie du was machst oder wie?

Keine Ahngung wo du sowas finden wirst und kann ich dir auch nicht empfehlen.
Was du umsetzen wolltest habe ich hinbekommen und hier nebenmir stehen und genau das habe ich mri als Anlass genommen, mich mit dem Umgang in Linux zu gewöhnen, da ich kaum Erfahrungen hatte.
Sicher wusste ich nicht immer weiter, aber ich kann nur sagen einiges selbst rauszufinden hat mir nur geholfen, gerade wenn mittendrin  Fehler auftraten, dann ist auch keiner da, nachdem man schreien kann.
Wie jeder andere auch kann ich dir nur die Man-Pages empfehlen 

Du solltest dir einfach mal ein Linux installieren, dich damit befassen wo im Dateisystem was anzufinden ist (Logs, Config-files etc), wie du Progs "installierst" etc.
Und nur weil ein Windowmanager dabei ist oder man es von "Windows aus steuern" können soll, muss man meines erachtens trotzdem wissen was im Hintergrund passiert.


----------



## Sebastian (24. Februar 2004)

Ja, danke werde es mal probieren ! Ist Suse Linux 9.0 Prof.  empfehlenswert oder lieber ne adere Distribution ? Was meinst du mit Man Pages ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (25. Februar 2004)

```
man <programm>
```

Daraus folgt:


```
man ls
```

Und schon bekommst du die Manpage über "ls" geliefert und kannst dich dort
einlesen ( Optionen, anwendung, usw. )


----------



## Tim C. (25. Februar 2004)

Wenn du überall eine Windows GUI nutzen willst und der totale Neuling in Sachen Linux bist, warum willst du dann einen Linux Server aufsetzen und nimmst nicht einen Windows Server zur Hand?


----------



## nautiLus` (26. Februar 2004)

Die Antwort lag bei mir klar auf der Hand: Windows ist für den komerziellen Gebrauch einfach zu teuer wenn man Linux kostenlos nutzen darf.

Solange er es geschäftlich verwenden will wär das der Grund, andernfalls würde ich sagen, ist es nicht schlecht sich in Linux auszukennen und nicht immer nur mit Windows herumzuarbeiten. Windows wird mit der Zeit einfach fad und man will was neues austesten. Das kam bei mir auch erst, als ich die Leute reden gehört habe und sie mich neugierig machten.

Haben auch vor ca .2 Tagen begonnen einen Linux Server aufzusetzen. Keiner von uns hatte einen Plan und jetzt bin ich gerade nach 20 Stunden durchgehender Arbeit heimgekommeen und sitze wieder mal vor Windows. Der Server steht fast schon so wie es sein soll mit alles Datenbanken, ftp usw. Einzig der Mailserver und die Firewall sollten noch installiert und konfiguriert werden.

@ Sebastian: Bin mit einem Linux Server komplett zufrieden und kann das nur weiterempfehlen. Setz Dich hin und richte Dir den Server so ein wie Du es brauchst und hab Spaß dabei. Auch wenns manchmal nicht so klappt wie es sein soll... Zum Schluss kann man stolz auf sich sein! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## BLOODSUCKER (16. März 2005)

Als GUI würd ich webmin empfehlen. Leicht zu handhaben und zu Installieren  ;-)


----------

